# Please! PLEASE!



## Bosslady1 (May 13, 2009)

Can you put in a _no thank you_ button? 

Let us keep the ying and yang alive! Yes?


----------



## arosieworld (May 13, 2009)

Why would you want a "no thank you" button?
I don't get it. 
You say "thanks" because you like the post or needed the info, if you don't like or need it then move on and make your own comment. Therefore encouraging the whole forum thing, graciousness and a positive community.


----------



## Allandra (May 13, 2009)

arosieworld said:


> Why would you want a "no thank you" button?
> I don't get it.
> You say "thanks" because you like the post or needed the info, if you don't like or need it then move on and make your own comment. Therefore encouraging the whole forum thing, graciousness and a positive community.


Exactly what arosieworld said, and she said it so well.


----------



## Bosslady1 (May 13, 2009)

You ever looked at the screen after someone commented and you just shook your head? or look puzzled?

Times like those, you may need a no thank you button. Or when you see a celebrity h.a.m. pic.


----------



## Allandra (May 13, 2009)

Bosslady1 said:


> You ever looked at the screen after someone commented and you just shook your head? or look puzzled?
> 
> Times like those, you may need a no thank you button. Or when you see a celebrity h.a.m. pic.


I understand what you're saying, but like the admin said, it would only cause more harm than good on the forum.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 21, 2009)

arosieworld said:


> Why would you want a "no thank you" button?
> I don't get it.
> You say "thanks" because you like the post or needed the info, if you don't like or need it then move on and make your own comment. Therefore encouraging the whole forum thing, graciousness and a positive community.


 
Well said.


----------



## deltadreamland (May 22, 2009)

A no thank you button is rude.


----------



## trenise (May 22, 2009)

For people who keep up with their thank you's, wouldn't getting a no thank you cancel it out? lol


----------



## fletches (May 23, 2009)

I think they should get rid of the thank you button period. On one hand it encourages positive feedback, but on the other hand it encourages mob mentality & cliquish behavior. 

EX: your e-friend says something condescending or rude or makes a joke against another poster that has nothing to do with the thread & you have all these thank you's.  

So the thank you button can be rude as well.


----------



## Nonie (May 23, 2009)

fletches said:


> I think they should get rid of the thank you button period. On one hand it encourages positive feedback, but on the other hand it encourages mob mentality & cliquish behavior.
> 
> EX: your e-friend says something condescending or rude or makes a joke against another poster that has nothing to do with the thread & you have all these thank you's.
> 
> So the thank you button can be rude as well.



The alternative would be a whole new post from the person's e-friend saying the same condescending thing which would probably be worse. I think the Thank You saves a lot of redundancy and time. I'd rather have that than see a hundred two-word or single-word posts saying thanks or repeating the same thing.

I am with the majority, a "No Thank You" post is unnecessary.


----------



## LaidBak (May 23, 2009)

fletches said:


> I think they should get rid of the thank you button period.



Naw...If it weren't for the thank you button you'd have 50-11 posts saying "thanks for that info" and adding nothing to the thread.


----------



## fletches (May 23, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Naw...If it weren't for the thank you button you'd have 50-11 posts saying "thanks for that info" and adding nothing to the thread.




Yea, I can see your point.


----------

